# Google redefines ‘fascism’ as ‘right wing’ movement



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Propaganda defying fact, just like the real history of racism and slavery.



> The world's largest search engine pins fascism on the political right, not the left.
> 
> Google defines fascism as, "an authoritarian and nationalistic right-wing system of government and social organization." (emphasis added)
> 
> ...





> "When we use a word," Google said in rather a scornful tone, "it means just what we choose it to mean - neither more nor less."


Blog: Google redefines ?fascism? as ?right wing? movement


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Over the years I've contributed to wiki's definition of fascism. There are both right and left tendencies but the audacity of either side to say it's the others alone is to me as fascist as it gets.


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

Historically Facists are liberals. Hitler and Mussolini two good examples.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

NAZI. The German words that it originates from translate as national workers socialist party. How that could possibly be right wing? Nationalization of the auto industry and medicine weren'two of the first thing gas done. Sounds like the start of Obama's presidency. Both Obama and the NAZI's played kissy face with the Muslims, hated the Jews and suppressed Christians. The NAZI's approached Islam from a position of strength while Obama approached Islam a submissive posture. So what does that say about Obama, democrats and Amerika? Who is Gobbels counter part at Google?


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Liberal left playing the blame game!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

It's not just left. There are some right wing tendencies including isolationist theories, law and order toughness, and national pride. The left and in particular socialist tendencies revolve around the nanny state, government being all powerful, etc.



Camel923 said:


> NAZI. The German words that it originates from translate as national workers socialist party. How that could possibly be right wing? Nationalization of the auto industry and medicine weren'two of the first thing gas done. Sounds like the start of Obama's presidency. Both Obama and the NAZI's played kissy face with the Muslims, hated the Jews and suppressed Christians. The NAZI's approached Islam from a position of strength while Obama approached Islam a submissive posture. So what does that say about Obama, democrats and Amerika? Who is Gobbels counter part at Google?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

stowlin said:


> It's not just left. There are some right wing tendencies including isolationist theories, law and order toughness, and national pride. The left and in particular socialist tendencies revolve around the nanny state, government
> 
> You may be correct so I am curious. Can you give me example or two? Or point me to a reliable source that can? Thanks.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The political spectrum is circular. If you go far enough left, you are right.

"Extreme left wing politics is fascist: In a left wing society, the government needs so much power to redistribute wealth they have the power and freedom to do whatever they want to anyone else. Hmm, this reminds me of something... oh that's right, fascism!"

And vice versa, by the way.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> stowlin said:
> 
> 
> > It's not just left. There are some right wing tendencies including isolationist theories, law and order toughness, and national pride. The left and in particular socialist tendencies revolve around the nanny state, government
> ...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

stowlin said:


> Camel923 said:
> 
> 
> > https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fasci..._with_other_political_and_economic_ideologies
> ...


----------



## Reg_Johnson (Jun 29, 2016)

The ctrl-left loves alternative facts


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Denton said:


> stowlin said:
> 
> 
> > It's hard to suggest the framers were fascists, but they were against a central bank. Clearly, if one were to read what the constitution has to say about money, they were against fiat currency. It's not difficult to see how the two lead to fascism.
> ...


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Having Google change the definition just shows they are liberal and are trying to stir the pot to the idiots out there..


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

So liberals are communist? Sounds about right.


----------

